# der neue im August..



## Pieper (4 Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mal (so wie es sich so gehöht  ) Hallo sagen. 

Bis vor einigen Jahren war ich auch noch sehr aktiv unterwegs.. z.B. DTO. 
Jetzt denke ich aber werde ich mich nur noch als "Betrachter" beteiligen. 
Aber wer weis... 

Also los gehts.. :thx:


----------



## blackFFM (4 Aug. 2018)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Dancer198 (6 Aug. 2018)

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## General (7 Aug. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

